# Study recommendations



## M21195 (May 29, 2019)

I'm looking for book recommendations for a study I could do with my 12 year old son. Topics like raising boys to biblical manhood, etc.. Any ideas?


----------



## ZackF (May 29, 2019)

M21195 said:


> I'm looking for book recommendations for a study I could do with my 12 year old son. Topics like raising boys to biblical manhood, etc.. Any ideas?


Finances, doing quality work, rudimentary time management...basic stewardship things.

I missed the book thing but Dave Ramsey has a good book for kids and David Allen has a book aimed at teenagers. Money and time are two things helpful to get a good foothold on early.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 29, 2019)

I don’t know of a book recommendation, hope you get a good one. This op did make me think how our pastor has been helping us think a little differently about children and books/devotionals, vs. actually doing things with a parent and being actually trained. Not to disparage the idea of using a book alongside, that can be a great complement to training, but nothing can take the place of actually doing things with a father and hearing his valuable words as they are doing. Which you are probably already doing since you are taking this care with your son. But just wanted to toss out this idea since it has been so on my mind of late.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 29, 2019)

I like the book _Do Hard Things_, by Alex and Brett Harris. One of the worst things we have to deal with in raising teenagers is fighting against the low expectations that our culture has for teens. They expect them to be children in adult bodies, rather than adults in training. I would also teach them logic. They are going to want to argue anyway, so why not teach them how to do it well? _The Fallacy Detective_ is fun, and there are several good introductory logic textbooks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## jblue88 (Jun 25, 2019)

I suppose it would depend on his level. (I teach 6th Graders and there are some who could handle the books listed below)

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices - Thomas Brooks
Shadow of the Almighty - Jim Elliot
In Christ Alone - Sinclair Ferguson
Jesus on Every Page - David Murray
Knowing God - J.I. Packer


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 25, 2019)

"A Good Start," by Charles Spurgeon. "God's Call to Young People" by various Puritan preachers. "Thoughts for Young Men" by J.G. Pike (a little harder to find).


----------

